# Su voz me transporta a otro mundo



## FireRaptor

Hallo. Ich möchte wissen, wie man dieses Satz schreiben soll.

Su voz me transporta a otro mundo.

Damit meine ich, dass jemand sehr gut singt.

Ich kenne die Grammatik, die ich hier verwenden soll, allerdins kenne ich die richtige Verben nicht.

Ihre/Seine Simme befördert mich in eine andere Welt???


----------



## kunvla

FireRaptor said:


> Hallo. Ich möchte wissen, wie man diese*n* Satz schreiben soll.
> 
> Su voz me transporta a otro mundo.
> 
> Damit meine ich, dass jemand sehr gut singt.
> 
> Ich kenne die Grammatik, die ich hier verwenden soll, allerdin*g*s kenne ich die richtige*n* Verben nicht.
> 
> Ihre/Seine Simme befördert mich in eine andere Welt???*!*



Hallo. Ich habe mir erlaubt, dir  bloß ein bisschen die Orthographie zu korregieren.
Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

FireRaptor said:


> Hallo. Ich möchte wissen, wie man dieses Satz schreiben soll.
> 
> Su voz me transporta a otro mundo.
> 
> Damit meine ich, dass jemand sehr gut singt.
> 
> Ich kenne die Grammatik, die ich hier verwenden soll, allerdins kenne ich die richtige Verben nicht.
> 
> Ihre/Seine Simme befördert mich in eine andere Welt???




Mein Vorschlag:

Ihre / Seine / Die / Diese Stimme versetzt mich in eine andere Welt / in eine Traumwelt / in himmlische Sphären.


befördern a mi modo de ver siempre tiene algo que ver con transportes, camiones, ferrocarriles ...

Pero espera más propuestas.

Un saludo.



kunvla said:


> Hallo. Ich habe mir erlaubt, dir  bloß ein bisschen die Orthographie zu korregieren.
> Saludos,


  Und dich erlaube mir, dich auf deinen Tippfehler hinzuweisen: korrigieren, nicht mit 'e'.
LG.


----------



## kunvla

Alemanita said:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> 
> Ihre / Seine / Die / Diese Stimme versetzt mich in eine andere Welt / in eine Traumwelt / in himmlische Sphären.
> 
> 
> befördern a mi modo de ver siempre tiene algo que ver con transportes, camiones, ferrocarriles ...
> 
> Pero espera más propuestas.
> 
> Un saludo.


Genauso viel bedeutet das spanische Verb transportar, nichtsdestoweniger werden die beiden auch im übertragenen Sinne gebraucht:

Ich liege auf der Kosmetikliege. Eine Klangschale befördert mich in eine andere Welt. Mein Höhepunkt der Behandlung ist für mich die Hals- Dekolleté- Gesichtsmassage.
http://www.kosmetik-auskunft.de/new...metikstudio-prader-in-konigswinter-thomasberg

Deine Geschichte ist fesselnd, beunruhigend und beruhigend zugleich. Sie regt mich zum nachdenken an und befördert mich in eine komplett andere Welt.
http://m.fanfiction.net/r/2918298/

Es fällt mir schwer, denn jeder Kuss mit dir, befördert mich in eine andere Welt, eine bessere Welt.
http://www.forum.navy-cis.de/thread.php?postid=1492509

Dazu zwei Beispiele aus DWDS: etwas ans Tageslicht befördern; jemanden ins Jenseits befördern
http://www.dwds.de/?qu=befördern&view=1

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo kunvla,

Gott sei Dank ist ja jeder Mensch anders und verbindet andere Dinge mit bestimmten Begriffen (wenn es nicht so wäre, wäre dieses Forum überflüssig). Daher habe ich ja auch geschrieben 'a mi modo de ver'. Auch die von dir zitierten Fundstellen 'befördern' nur mein Unbehagen in Bezug auf die Verwendung dieses Wortes in solchem Kontext. Bei mir stellt sich dann immer die Konnotation 'und schwupp ... ab in die andere Welt'. Die Wendungen 'ans Tageslicht / ins Jenseits befördern' sind mir sehr geläufig und stehen nicht im Widerspruch zu meinem inneren Bild 'und schwupp ...'.

Dies nur in alles Schnelle.

Liebe Grüße.

Edit: Vgl. die Bedeutung entzückt, außer sich, hingerissen für transportado. Dies belegt mMn die unterschiedliche Bedeutung von transportar und befördern, die sich nur in einigen Bereichen überschneidet.


----------



## kunvla

Hallo Alemanita. 

"Die Welt mit aller Schmach und Hohn befördert mich zu Ehren; sie muß an meiner Ehrenkron' die Edelsteine mehren; wenn wider mich blutdürstiglich viel Hunderttausend stünden, so wollt' ich überwinden."

Auch dies nur in alles Schnelle. 

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> Hallo Alemanita.
> 
> "Die Welt mit aller Schmach und Hohn befördert mich zu Ehren; sie muß an meiner Ehrenkron' die Edelsteine mehren; wenn wider mich blutdürstiglich viel Hunderttausend stünden, so wollt' ich überwinden."
> 
> Auch dies nur in alles Schnelle.
> 
> Saludos,



Sicher, diese Bedeutung von befördern soll auch nicht vergessen werden: im Rang erhöhen, in eine höhere Stellung aufrücken lassen; fördern, unterstützen

LG


----------



## kunvla

Alemanita said:


> Sicher, diese Bedeutung von befördern soll auch nicht vergessen werden: im Rang erhöhen, in eine höhere Stellung aufrücken lassen; fördern, unterstützen
> 
> LG



Benommen lasse ich den Zorn meiner _Geliebten_ über mich ergehen. »Wo warst du? Warum kommst du erst jetzt nach Hause?« Die Ohrfeige befördert mich in Sekundenschnelle aus dem siebten Himmel auf den Boden zurück. 

Ja, wo war ich denn eigentlich... die ganze Nacht?

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> Benommen lasse ich den Zorn meiner _Geliebten_ über mich ergehen. »Wo warst du? Warum kommst du erst jetzt nach Hause?« Die Ohrfeige befördert mich in Sekundenschnelle aus dem siebten Himmel auf den Boden zurück.
> 
> Ja, wo war ich denn eigentlich... die ganze Nacht?
> 
> _Uuuund schwupp ... war ich zurück auf dem Boden der Tatsachen. Mit ihrer Stimme hätte sie das nicht erreicht, ihre liebliche und säuselnde Stimme hätte mich ganz sanft und schwebend in eine andere, eine Traumwelt versetzt._
> 
> Saludos,


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Meiner Meinung nach _kann_ man "befördern" sagen (und die Beispiele, die kunvla gebracht hat, belegen dies), aber ich würde es in einem solchen Zusammenhang eher nicht verwenden, weil es für mich zu starke, im beabsichtigten Kontext irreführende, Nebenbedeutungen hat. 

Mein Vorschlag: _Seine Stimme entführt mich in eine andere Welt_.

Auch "entführen" hat sicherlich Bedeutungen, die für andere Menschen so stark sein können, dass sie dieses Wort an dieser Stelle nicht wählen würden. Ich mag es hier aber gerne. Für mich klingt es danach, dass mich die Musik sanft in diese andere Welt geleitet, führt, mich auf gute Weise der alltäglichen Welt entrückt.


----------



## kunvla

Hallo allesamt. 

Ich verstehe, was ihr mit _versetzen_ und _entführen_ audrücken wollt, und eine sanfte Simme wird es bestimmt tun. Was würdet ihr sagen, wenn die Stimme, die *FireRaptor* in eine andere Welt '_transporta_' eine Metal-Sängerstimme ist. Irgendwas mutet mich an, dass *FireRaptor* sich nur zu gerne Metal- oder Hard-Rock-Musik anhört, zum Beispiel so ähnliches wie "ODD CREW A Bottle Of Friends Official Video".

Saludos,


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 

Ob FireRaptor von Heavy Metal sprach, können wir nicht wissen, weil er es nicht gesagt hat.  In dem Falle würde ich von "entführen" abrücken; dann würde ich "versetzen" sagen. Aber das ist reine Spekulation. Ich habe meine Wortwahl recht genau erläutert, meine ich, so dass man eine bewusste Wahl treffen kann.


----------

